# Is Anyone Interested In A Bushcraft/Survival Topic/Thread ?.....



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi All,

As Topic title states, I have had many years personal experience in these areas.

Both as an interest of mine; and as an Australian Army Instructor on the subject.

Along with along time ago, being a student of.

Therefore, if there is sufficient interest ?

I would be happy to share my knowledge, with others of shall we say more knowledge of the Northern hemisphere type of skills.

Even though many skills cross the equator.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Bard (Sep 14, 2013)

I am a bushcrafter, but all of my experience is in the Chihuahuan Desert. I lean very heavily toward modern, ultralight backpacking combined with primitive skills and the idea that the more I know, the less I can carry. Or, the more water I can carry since my pack is lighter. I am always interested in the topic, however, so I'd certainly follow and participate in such a thread or even sub forum. Heck, my interest in slingshots grew from bushcrafting in general!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, definitely interested Allan. It was survivalism that got me into slingshots and slingbows in the first place.

I think it is important to remember that, for many of us, the bushcraft aspect only arises if we have managed to survive the initial chaos in a populated area where law and order have ceased to prevail or are collapsing. Accordingly it is the defensive aspects of these weapons which is of primary importance.
I suspect that our situation is not dissimilar to that of many preppers. We have ensured that we have supplies for about a month. The next thing is protecting ourselves and those supplies until the time comes that we choose to head for the mountains.

OK we have done this in a similar spirit to that in which we play GTA San Andreas...planning strategies as if it was a computer game.

OK the SHTF COULD happen, but we're not holding our breath.

In the meantime it is fun to work out how we would deal with a variety of possible attacks on our dwelling. We have the whole first floor of a large old stone building. We are not prepared to keep illegal weapons...well, not TOO illegal...so there is an emphasis on slingshots, slingbows, crossbows and edge weapons. And it is horrifying what a range of very nasty chemical weapons can be made from supermarket stuff for anyone with a bit of nouse.

Yes, it would be great to have guns again...but just not worth hassle with the law in nanny-state Europe. And, in any case, we can soon acquire them AFTER the law and order breaks down. For our American friends it is worth remembering...really worth remembering! ...that one of the first acts of the authorities following the Katrina disaster was to confiscate all the legally held firearms, leaving their owners helpless against the mob and looters. Worth bearing in mind.

There is so much interest in this as a topic and so much info of value that we can share. I do hope this goes ahead !


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Forgive me for saying so, but survival skills and bushcraft are one thing, this thread is taking on a completely different vector. I just read , not five minutes ago, about how discussing lead ammo with regard to migrating fowl could bring the wrong kind of attention to this forum. 
Again, forgive me for saying so, but isn't discussing explosives and their components something that would give some people the wrong idea about this forum? I could be wrong but if one googles a few of the chemical words listed in the comments above, this forum is going to show up eventually. 
I may be a wussy about this, but I enjoy this forum and would not like to see it go. I also don't want to end up on any government list because of it either.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I have to say that i cannot see a great deal of use for high explosives in prepping / survivalism.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Totally accepted SmilingFury,

Hence my specific comments about NEVER being so irresponsible as to ever give specifics.

Therefore text out of context, means nothing.

However, I personally, and I am totally certain the moderators, will be aware of any possible contentious issues.

Whom I will promise I shall continue to ALWAYS show total responsibility regarding any likely contentious issues.

Furthermore, any Google search of anarchy/ improvised explosives etc. will bring up a whole heap of very specific totally irresponsible specific results.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I have to say that i cannot see a great deal of use for high explosives in prepping / survivalism.


I agree Ruthie. Frankly, if I had to choose, rather than his knowledge of explosives I would think his skill with a knife would be a much more useful survival/prepper tutorial, both as a weapon and as a tool.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

And Allan, no offense intended. It just seemed like the thread took a turn. I am interested in the bushcraft and survival topic and hope it can continue regardless of my unsolicited opinion


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

SF knives, and other bladed tools and weapons, I also know alot about.

Therefore ask away....

Posted below, is a photograph of most, but not all of my edged tools collection.

The top one being my custom made bush machete/tool with a saw back; hook for lifting pots etc off the fire; hammer at the butt of the handle for tent pegs etc.; sharpened razor sharp false edge; along with other custom features.

However, it is too heavy to be of much use as a fighting knife; although one chop, and guess the outcome.

A pity that I did not clean it up better before photographing it, as it gleams.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I am going to delete all references to high explosives and killing techniques. This Forum will NOT be used for such irresponsible purposes.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Totally fine, and respected Henry, personally I couldn't agree more; as I was getting somewhat concerned myself with the direction things were taking.

Which no doubt was partly/largely my own fault for responding.
Totally sober, mid afternoon, if one checks times worldwide at the time, for where I am at the time in Thailand.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Allan. I am interested in how you sharpen your recurved blades? Is this even possible with flat japanese waterstones?

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im thinking itll probably be better if it were in the blogs section of the forum. id rather see any disagreement or b-hurt over in the blogs section than in the main forum area. for the record, i have no problems with bushcraft/survival related topics.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

A cautionary note!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1499375658252


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Usually for sharpening I use about the only Gerber of any real use, Ceramic Pocket Sharpener.

Although I also have several other sharpeners as well; such as steels, and other ceramics, multi prongs etc.

Hence ALL my blades are always razor sharp, touched up every 4 weeks or so.

Thanks for the link ruthiexxxx, but a little bit smarter, and ALOT more experienced than that.....grin.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Bard (Sep 14, 2013)

Love the machetes, Allan. I don't have much use for an axe down here, so my "Nessmuck trio" consists of a 14-18 inch Latin made machete of thinner, lighter stock, like the Condor Eco-survivor model, a 4-5 inch knife of which I am really favoring a Mora Bushcraft Black, and a Swiss Army Knife Farmer model for small chores.

I also carry a Bahco Laplander folding saw and a Cold Steel Special Forces shovel. The shovel, despite the cheesy brand, is quite a versatile tool for me. I should snag a picture of the terrain. Oh, my father-in-law put up a website, so look at the terrain here: http://www.mcmillanranch.com


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool, I looked at some of the photographs, and it seems fairly barren type of landscape.

As you can see from my own location now in Thailand, it is pretty much all jungle.

Therefore my own needs fall at the opposite end of the spectrum; but water is never a problem other than sterilising it of course.

Likewise fruit and food is in abundance with minimal skill, provided one is not too picky as to fish; also shelter is easy to make.

So I am lucky I guess, BUT the mosquitos can always be a problem, so your vaccinations HAVE to be kept up to date.

Cheers Allan


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm all for it. been a prepper for years, That's why I live on a farm and raise my own food and am into making my own stuff and getting off the grid.

I's a Boyscout all my childhood and in the Marine Corps for 8yrs. A native Floridian, very familair with hurricanes and tornadoes and floods, etc.

One thing I'd add is to not confuse survivng with bushcraft. Bushcraft= camping, which is alot of fun and requires some skills to actually live off the land .,,

Surviving means surviving in urban, rural, suburban, coastal, Island, mountain, Tundra, whatever. Surviving, riots, natural disaster, infrastructure failure, power outage, Nuclear/Biological, etc


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

still laughing Ruthie!!!

Dennis


----------

